# Vaz and Ryan - Juwel Rio 125 - Video + New Set up :)



## Vazkez (24 Nov 2014)

Hello guys,

I would like to share with you my first journal. I also decided to call for help and because I already make some friends (thanks to this forum) I called Legytt as he his close by amd has much more experience with aquascape then I have.

Anyway please see below the journal and enjoy,

Tank:

Juwel rio 125 - 86x50x36cm (125L)

Filtration:

APS 2000l/h via lily pipe set

Lightning:

1 x Hagen glo 2 x 25w HO T5 cool white 1 x Juwel stocked light 2 x 29w (will be in use only if necessary)

CO2:

1 x Atomizer on inlet of the filter 1 x 70mm Bazooka diffuser opposite the outlet

Dosing:

EI

Flora:

HC Cuba as carpet
Pogostemon helferi
Anubias nana mini
Hydrocotyle tripartita (sp. Japan) - no longer there has been removed
Microsorum trident
Rotala Indica
Staurogyne sp. repens
Staurogyne porto vehlo
Limnophila aromatica
Spiky moss
Lobelia Cardinalis 
Lobelia Cardinalis mini
Weeping moss

Fauna: 

6 x Otto
10 x Neon tetras
6 x Rummy nose tetra
xxx Amano shrimps

Before we started with the hardscape I gotta say that drain the tank and remove the Juwel filter was a bit pain in the ass. Like really why do they putting so much silicone there?

Anyway tank ready for new aquascape.

As I put the white fablon there like totally noob this has been removed at the end.

*I add links to the pictures for guys who are not able to see the pictures. You do not have to follow the links if you are able to see the pictures *






https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qqmhhoirio7168/1.JPG?dl=0

Getting ready for hardscape:





https://www.dropbox.com/s/cny7trb4fiw98i2/2.JPG?dl=0





https://www.dropbox.com/s/nz2tijdde1q41dw/3.JPG?dl=0

Few pictures of making the hardscape:





https://www.dropbox.com/s/bae7go3lxonvj0r/5.JPG?dl=0





https://www.dropbox.com/s/2vjy6hot8v6271s/4.JPG?dl=0





https://www.dropbox.com/s/eour3wqwiatr69d/6.JPG?dl=0





https://www.dropbox.com/s/4q5sgn660qo9a8e/7.JPG?dl=0

Final picture of hardscape





https://www.dropbox.com/s/9nv22v4osu3tp4d/8.JPG?dl=0

Now was the time for planting:

Fresh plants from CO2art arrived:





https://www.dropbox.com/s/tof04y6m15xaoa4/9.JPG?dl=0

Legytt attaching the moss while I got the hard job to prepare the plants 





https://www.dropbox.com/s/bqjv81dgasq7tz5/10.JPG?dl=0





https://www.dropbox.com/s/uj7928r5en6qzcw/11.JPG?dl=0

Plants position:

Microsorum trident





https://www.dropbox.com/s/t757pk6wte859w2/12.JPG?dl=0

Rotala Indica





https://www.dropbox.com/s/jpllmou1wqty20n/21.JPG?dl=0

Anubias nana mini





https://www.dropbox.com/s/79cet3vg6ndeh3h/13.JPG?dl=0





https://www.dropbox.com/s/6yo98vpz4nwx9u5/14.JPG?dl=0

Staurogyne sp. repens and Hydrocotyle tripartita (sp. Japan)





https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqthw0jp4alq4hp/15.JPG?dl=0

Staurogyne porto vehlo





https://www.dropbox.com/s/xdqeq151i6rcm4z/16.JPG?dl=0

Pogostemon helferi





https://www.dropbox.com/s/u5qr1b9m9emq4lq/17.JPG?dl=0

Limnophila aromatica





https://www.dropbox.com/s/fa85b872qnc5y5g/18.JPG?dl=0

HC cuba





https://www.dropbox.com/s/qfuupgava1ujzfi/19.JPG?dl=0

Final scape:





https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhkbivywye5n57x/20.JPG?dl=0

We also had a small disaster as the wood started to float out so we had to weigh it for now 

Big thanks to:

Legytt - thank you mate for all the help looking forward for first cutting together 

Karol from CO2art - thank you very much for all the advice and help you provide 

Thank you all for looking and stay tuned 

Vazz


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Nov 2014)

Hi
vaz look at your happy face hahaha  where the picture of my face 

looking awesome. cant believe we spent hours to set the tank up lol but that the whole point of this hobby. plants are in top condition and overall im happy with the layout. remind me of my old scape. hopefully once the wood stay down we can remove the rock and maybe add some more plants if we need too. keep up the good work and cant wait to see more updates

cheers
ryan


----------



## razvaa (24 Nov 2014)

Photos don't work for me ...


----------



## Jamie McGrath (24 Nov 2014)

cant see any of your photos!


----------



## Vazkez (24 Nov 2014)

legytt said:


> Hi
> vaz look at your happy face hahaha  where the picture of my face
> 
> looking awesome. cant believe we spent hours to set the tank up lol but that the whole point of this hobby. plants are in top condition and overall im happy with the layout. remind me of my old scape. hopefully once the wood stay down we can remove the rock and maybe add some more plants if we need too. keep up the good work and cant wait to see more updates
> ...



Yeah took over 8 hours to get it done ... 



razvaa said:


> Photos don't work for me ...





Jamie McGrath said:


> cant see any of your photos!




Not really sure why you can not see the pictures as I am able to see it with no problem at all ... :S


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Nov 2014)

I can see the photo. wired


----------



## Vazkez (24 Nov 2014)

Picture test.... (Hard working guys) 






https://www.dropbox.com/s/039anladchqkbkn/22.JPG?dl=0

Hmm the above picture does not work for me as well looking on it right now ...


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Nov 2014)

Nice 1 vaz and ryan
Watching

Ryan your pic is a bit like my pic in dan's journal, good to see you 
Looks like the clown tanks gonna take a couple of days but should be good fun. 
No cant see that pic but i can see the rest


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Nov 2014)

thanks andy. vaz ask me what should we name the journal so I remember dan thread lol so call it vaz and ryan Juwel Rio 125. the clown tank is massive but good luck moving that lol. I had a big back ache and my should was burning but im happy the way it turn out.
that so wired I can see pictures on my pc and smart phone


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Nov 2014)

Now its working


----------



## Vazkez (24 Nov 2014)

I uploaded the pictures to dropbox and added link under each photo so please follow the links if you are not able to see the pictures...


----------



## Vazkez (26 Nov 2014)

Just quick update...

Everything seems to waking up what is good  And I keeping the drop checker strongly yellow for now and doing 30 water changes and dosing hell lot of everything....


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Nov 2014)

sound good. post a quick picture


----------



## Vazkez (26 Nov 2014)

Sure  Here are two pictures  Obviously not much changed after 3 days


----------



## Lindy (27 Nov 2014)

That looks really nice. Wish I could get Ryan up to do my rescape


----------



## Vazkez (27 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> That looks really nice. Wish I could get Ryan up to do my rescape



Yeah I have to say Ryan has huge part on this scape 

Also if you supply some beers and tea for Ryan I do not mind to go for another run


----------



## Lindy (27 Nov 2014)

Scotland?


----------



## Vazkez (27 Nov 2014)

Ohh you are from Scotland? Man during the 10 years in UK I am planing to go to  Scotland every year and never got the time :S When I will go I let you know


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Scotland?


If he makes a week of it he can call at Yorkshire on the way up


----------



## Lindy (27 Nov 2014)

Lol...


----------



## Lindy (27 Nov 2014)

Vazkez,  west coast is beautiful.  Skye is well worth a visit. The drive up could be stunning or (if it is cloudy/foggy) just various  shades  of grey.


----------



## Vazkez (27 Nov 2014)

OMG man do not tease me please /cry


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Nov 2014)

Well worth taking the backroads and a camera
It would be a nice trip through the midlands, derbyshire, yorkshire dales, lakes and on to the west coast of scotland. Stunning all the way regardless of the weather


----------



## Lindy (27 Nov 2014)

Big clown there aren't  that many roads up there to choose from. It's  like choose between  an A road or a sheep track. Sheer luxury  when they throw in a passing lane for a mile or two.


----------



## Lindy (27 Nov 2014)

A82 to Fort William  is some drive along side some beautiful  lochs.


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Nov 2014)

I was on about the bit before the border 
But i can remember narrow roads/tracks up there in grandpa's camper van when i was 8... Just


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> That looks really nice. Wish I could get Ryan up to do my rescape


if I didn't own my shop I would love to travel around and help people scape there tank lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> If he makes a week of it he can call at Yorkshire on the way up


hopefully one day mate


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Nov 2014)

quick question guys im doing a scape right now using wood. can I use any moss I find in my back garden to be grown emersed?


----------



## Vazkez (28 Nov 2014)

Few more pictures of the tank waking up


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Nov 2014)

nice one. hc is looking good and spreading


----------



## Vazkez (1 Dec 2014)

Hi guys,

I seems to run to few problems with the HC. Please see the pictures below. I have some decaying (?) Hopefully Clive will not kill me for this but I do not think it is a CO2 issue as my drop checker is constantly yellow. Maybe flow or N ?

I thinking to add a wave maker on the back wall ( left top corner to right). Where would you put it to have the best result please?











Please note that all other plants seems to do well as well as the actual HC pearls...


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Dec 2014)

2xt5 lights might be a little too much for a new setup, try raising them by 15cm
Flow could also be a problem but the filter should give enough turnover, try experiment with your lily pipe position and maybe try a spraybar too. 
But definitely a light, flow and/or distribution problem


----------



## Vazkez (1 Dec 2014)

Big clown said:


> 2xt5 lights might be a little too much for a new setup, try raising them by 15cm
> Flow could also be a problem but the filter should give enough turnover, try experiment with your lily pipe position and maybe try a spraybar too.
> But definitely a light, flow and/or distribution problem



Thank you mate I will try to work on that....

Will try to increase the flow first and lower the light


----------



## dw1305 (2 Dec 2014)

Hi all,





legytt said:


> quick question guys im doing a scape right now using wood. can I use any moss I find in my back garden to be grown emersed?


 Yes. 

The only slight caveat would be some mosses only grow on wood, and others only on bare ground or stones etc.  If you could find one already growing on wood it should re-attach really easily.  
_
<"Brachythecium rutabulum_"> is a really common moss that works well for this.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Dec 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Yes.
> 
> The only slight caveat would be some mosses only grow on wood, and others only on bare ground or stones etc.  If you could find one already growing on wood it should re-attach really easily.
> _<"Brachythecium rutabulum_"> is a really common moss that works well for this.
> ...


excellent thank you very much


----------



## dw1305 (3 Dec 2014)

Hi all,
This is a good time of year to go looking for mosses.

If you have woodland or a stream near to you, as the vegetation dies back mosses should become apparent on the woodland floor (often on fallen dead wood), where there has been Nettle patches, low down on trees like Ash and Elder, and on rocks and bare clay along stream edges. _<"Kindbergia praelonga"> _is another really common moss you could find in all these situations_, _that will work on exposed wood, and may even grow submersed.

We really don't know which mosses will grow in the tank, but some native mosses of damp grassland, like <"_Amblystegium serpens_">_ & <"Calliergonella cuspidatum">, _seem to grow fine warm and permanently submerged.

There are a whole range of mosses that grow in wet alkaline conditions which might be suitable for harder water tanks, like <"_Palustriella commutata_">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Vazkez (14 Dec 2014)

Hi guys,

small update... So after 3 weeks everything grows like crazy, however diatoms too  I brought the light as high as I could and also hired family of 6 otto's to clean the mess after me 









The Limnophila aromatica has new grow every day now and slowly filling the right corner...





Left side of the tank. Some new leaves on anubias as well as Staurogyne sp. 
Hydrocolyte so. Japan also creeping everywhere 





Right side of the tank. HC slowly filling the front as well as the Staurogyne porto velo already filled the back. Pogostemon helferi will need some trimming soon as well.





And finally shot of the whole tank. So far not bad, however could be better as at the moment trying to outrun the algae ...
I order few shrimps as well to help me in this war. 



 

Only thing what I do not like so far is the rotala indica at the back... It is not bushy enough for my taste but I am a bit worried to give it a trim so early. Any suggestions?

Also that damm wood doesn't want to sink still


----------



## Vazkez (23 Dec 2014)

Well few news...

The good news are that it's looks like I finally got the diatoms under control  
Probably thanks to my Ottos and my old toothbrush.

The bad news are that Rhizoclonium algae now shows up .... More use of my toothbrush now on daily basic  Started to dose excel as well as I will do blackout during the Xmas period and check everything...

Wish my luck


----------



## Vazkez (31 Dec 2014)

Hello guys,

I should probably call this ' Journal of disasters ' 

Yes another disaster strikes while I was out on Friday 26. When I came home the stone which supposed to hold the wood was laying on my HC and the wood obviously floating ... 
What a mess left side of the HC carpet got mostly destroyed in process and most of the plants on left side got uprooted due to the wood.

Do not ask me how this happened as I have no idea. Probably shrimps was dancing on the rock too much.

Anyway I had to change the hardscape little as I wanted to make sure that the wood will stay in place without the stone. I 'finished' with the tank at 1am in morning ...

Two more plants has been added while the tank has been clearing out.

Eleocharis sp. mini - between the rocks next to the wood

Alternanthera mini - on right side behind the rocks as I was feeling that the tank is too green

Anyway distribution of the soil doesn't really helped to my fight against the algae and now it's worst then ever. 

Rhizoclonium spread all over the HC now and I feel I will have to do blackout ASAP.

One picture of the tank now as you can see it's still clearing out and more then half of the carpet got destroyed...





Overall could be worst and I am optimistic still


----------



## alex.mooring (31 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear about your problems but the tank is looking great so far! Hope things improve but that's the love/hate relationship we am have with this "hobby" haha


----------



## Vazkez (31 Dec 2014)

alex.mooring said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems but the tank is looking great so far! Hope things improve but that's the love/hate relationship we am have with this "hobby" haha



yeah so true


----------



## Vazkez (18 Jan 2015)

Hi all,

Small update... Things are much better now as the wood seems to stay on one place finally  
Still have problems here and there.
The worst is probably the back behind the wood as thats doesn't want to fill still. Was even thinking about to replace it with something more bushy bit I will leave it for now and see.
Anyway one picture of the tank:


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Jan 2015)

Hello mate. Haven't been on the forum lately Been so busy. Its was nice to see the tank last week it has grown a lot since i saw it last. What a shame about the wood floating it took me awhile for it to sink for me too Anyways the tank is looking awesome mate can't wait until you get a full hc carpet. I think its best to replace the rotala for something else. What do you think? 

Cheers
ryan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2015)

Wonderful Aquascape


----------



## Vazkez (23 Jan 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Wonderful Aquascape



Thank you very much mate  I am glad that you like it  Yeah as I said its looks like I finally getting on top of the things 



legytt said:


> Hello mate. Haven't been on the forum lately Been so busy. Its was nice to see the tank last week it has grown a lot since i saw it last. What a shame about the wood floating it took me awhile for it to sink for me too Anyways the tank is looking awesome mate can't wait until you get a full hc carpet. I think its best to replace the rotala for something else. What do you think?
> 
> Cheers
> ryan



Yes probably I will have to change it as it's not getting bushy enough even after multiply cutting. Do you guys have any suggestions please? I was thinking about the below for now:

Vala - at the back + something on the side behind the sp japan but I am not sure if this will go with the Java fern trident which is already on the wood
Didiplis Diandra - I had great success with this plant before and always like the look of it however it could end up same as with the rotala
Pogostemon Erectus /  Limnophila - nice bushy plants however green
Rotala Wallichi - nice plant however not sure if it will survive in my hard water tank

Please let me what you think


----------



## Vazkez (16 Feb 2015)

Hi guys,

After my holiday I cane home to total disaster...

My CO2 bubble rate changed from 3 bps to 1 bp3s ( do not ask me why ).
Also my dosing system did not work at all so there was no nutritions in the tank for more then 8 days.
Finally my timer plug buged and the ligh was on all the time for god knows how long....

Well I came home to this:













I did clean as much as I could and know I am in process of 3 days blackout.
Most of the plants seems to survive so I will update the journal ASAP.

Hope you like the new look of the tank


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Feb 2015)

omg!!! nooooo crap timer. to be honest it happen to me before but not as bad as this. i bet your face drop when you walk in to the living room. damn!!!


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Feb 2015)

Bummer! Just as it was getting going too. Good luck with the blackout hope you get it sorted


----------



## naughtymoose (16 Feb 2015)

Vaz, what dosing system have you got? Was that on the timer too?


----------



## RynoParsons (16 Feb 2015)

Well atleast its good food for the ottos


----------



## Lindy (16 Feb 2015)

Oh dear, thats a sickener! Hope it all comes right.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2015)

Bummer!! multiple failures all at once! hard luck! upwards and onwards  

Hope the automation was something you had been running for a while


----------



## EnderUK (16 Feb 2015)

you could start a new trend.


----------



## Vazkez (17 Feb 2015)

legytt said:


> omg!!! nooooo crap timer. to be honest it happen to me before but not as bad as this. i bet your face drop when you walk in to the living room. damn!!!



Yeah tell me about it... Those cheap timers really made my day..



Big clown said:


> Bummer! Just as it was getting going too. Good luck with the blackout hope you get it sorted





ldcgroomer said:


> Oh dear, thats a sickener! Hope it all comes right.



Thank you guysI hope too. Thursday is the suprise day 



naughtymoose said:


> Vaz, what dosing system have you got? Was that on the timer too?



Yes unfortunately they was both on timer ...



RynoParsons said:


> Well atleast its good food for the ottos



Really? I though that Ottos does not touch those kind of algea. Well at least some good news 



EnderUK said:


> you could start a new trend.



Yeah  Algea anyone?



LondonDragon said:


> Bummer!! multiple failures all at once! hard luck! upwards and onwards
> 
> Hope the automation was something you had been running for a while



Indeed mate its up and donw with this tank, however I am still optimistic as this is my first "real" try for high tech tank and I di not expected to go without any disasters

I know this will sound strange, however Its going better then I though it will


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2015)

Vazkez said:


> Indeed mate its up and donw with this tank, however I am still optimistic as this is my first "real" try for high tech tank and I di not expected to go without any disasters


Well my last high tech died a sudden death when a heater malfunctioned and cooked the fish, the plants and all!! Now that was a sorry sight!! Which then decided to tear it down and gave it up! So I guess you not doing too bad


----------



## tam (17 Feb 2015)

I grew that algae when I tried out a new light, wasn't sure if I needed one or two... apparently just the one. Good news is I manually pulled as much as I could and fixing the lighting and it disappeared again pretty sharpish


----------



## Vazkez (19 Feb 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Well my last high tech died a sudden death when a heater malfunctioned and cooked the fish, the plants and all!! Now that was a sorry sight!! Which then decided to tear it down and gave it up! So I guess you not doing too bad



That is sad  I was very happy to see that my fish survive the shock.



tam said:


> I grew that algae when I tried out a new light, wasn't sure if I needed one or two... apparently just the one. Good news is I manually pulled as much as I could and fixing the lighting and it disappeared again pretty sharpish



Lol yeah multiple things buged while I was on holiday....


----------



## Vazkez (19 Feb 2015)

Surprise day is here:

So the tank after uncover and little bit of clean...





Sorry for rubbish picture but I am still cleaning lots of death algae everywhere...

Good news are that it doesn't look so bad 

The bad news are that the carpet has been hit hard. Also A. mini and Hair grass did not survived ... Lots of death leafs everywhere.

So cleaning and cleaning and ......


----------



## Lindy (19 Feb 2015)

Good recovery though!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Feb 2015)

that look a lot better. give the hc a big massive trim should do the trick.

cheers
ryan


----------



## naughtymoose (19 Feb 2015)

Wow! What an improvement!


----------



## Mark-jan (19 Feb 2015)

Wow good job on the recovery!


----------



## Vazkez (20 Feb 2015)

Hello guys,



ldcgroomer said:


> Good recovery though!





legytt said:


> that look a lot better. give the hc a big massive trim should do the trick.
> cheers
> ryan





naughtymoose said:


> Wow! What an improvement!





Mark-jan said:


> Wow good job on the recovery!



Thank you very much for the support. It was nightmare to clean it to be honest. Still lots of death leafs (specially at the bottom of the plants) and lost of death algae everywhere.

I will do my weekly water change  tomorrow so I will clean / suck it it as much as I will can. Also thank you Ryan for the tip I will cut the HC hard.

I will post some pictures in Sunday with the actual damage done and recover. 

Plants started to pearl again


----------



## Vazkez (31 Mar 2015)

Hi guys,

I was not around much for last past week as everything at work is a bit hectic right now. I also changed the left corner and did not want to shoot it as soon as I plant it.....

So ... So far so good. If you look on the pictures below it's looks like nothing change at all over the months...

Well my tank had to recover after the algae bloom and now everything is back to normal...

As I said left corner has been changed...
So. Japan has been removed as I started to hate the messy look and it's just didn't grow as we were planing at first time.
I changed for Lobelia cardinalis and Lobelia cardinalis mini. Staurogyne sp. is still there. You can have a look below:









The right corner is still recovering from the algae. The Staurogyne Porto Velho died completely after black out and had to be replanted. The right corner is the worst atm and I am not able to bring it to the stage as it was before... 

I even thinking about removing the stones and change the corner little bit. Will see how it will go.....

We have more life stock in now as well...
Some neon tetras and rummy nose tetras. The HC carpet has been hit very hard again after the algae and black out...









Any ideas for the right corner are welcome...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2015)

Hi Vaz and Ryan, Sorry to hear about your problems  Fantastic recovery a job well done there 

The Scape is looking wonderful again


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Apr 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Vaz and Ryan, Sorry to hear about your problems  Fantastic recovery a job well done there
> 
> The Scape is looking wonderful again


thank greenfinger. the tank is that vaz house because  my room is full of tanks hahah. anyways vaz has done a great job of cleaning the algae alot of people would give up at that point. 

if you want to change things up you  could change the tall plant for something shorter like  Ammania sp. Bonsai and Marsilea, its like glosso but alot more slower grow.


----------



## Vazkez (23 Apr 2015)

Hi guys,

Firstly let me thank you all for the great support 

So it was about the time for hard cutting everything. Specially the bush below I know most people doesn't have frogbit in high tech tanks, however I really love the roots  





The right side has been cut as well and now everything bushing up again  
After half of the tank done





Few more pictures of the tank HC finally started to fill after I kill it 3 times already as well as I an able to see my moss at the back again too 





















Also if any one need the cuttings of rotala I happy to sent to you for small donation to forum.





I will pack few frogbits as well to it if you wish 

Overall things are now much better


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Apr 2015)

glad that algae is sorted hey. things are looking so much better. colours looks amazing. good job man.

cheers
ryan


----------



## GHNelson (23 Apr 2015)

Hi Vazkez
Are the plants still available?
hoggie


----------



## Vazkez (24 Apr 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Vazkez
> Are the plants still available?
> hoggie


Hi Hogan 

Unfortunately the plants was gone 5 minutes after I posted the reply ....


----------



## GHNelson (24 Apr 2015)

No problem
Cheers


----------



## Vazkez (28 May 2015)

Hi guys,

One month passed and no update..... I am sorry I realise that just now  

Time going very fast for me now as I am pretty busy right now at work and I do not have much time for anything right now.  Thinking about buying another tank tho 

OK. Regarding the set-up not much changed and no pictures this time as there is actually nothing to shoot as I finally got the time to cut the jungle so everything is now cut hard and as soon as it will look somehow I will post pictures again 

Only thing new in the tank is a huge red worm in my substrate :S Almost s... myself while cutting the HC carpet 

However still not quite happy about the left corner tho. This might get removed AGAIN  and probably changed for Ammania sp 

But will keep it for now and see later on. If you guys have any suggestions what to put there let me know


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 May 2015)

Hey how did the glosso do?


----------



## Vazkez (29 May 2015)

legytt said:


> Hey how did the glosso do?



Hi mate,

Well at the moment its just laughing to my face 

Sitting and chilling.


----------



## Vazkez (9 Jun 2015)

Hello guys 

I decided to upload short video that you can see what actually happening in the tank...

Update

So no much change in the scape / tank. Right corner will need hard trim again. The Rotala behind the wood has bee trimmed again and it's growing back now. Only thing is the glosso which making ne go crazy. It's just sitting there and chilling. Other than that things are fine so far. 

Regarding the video please excuse the shaking hands I drink too much coffee as well as I am smoker 

The video bellow 



Also as there is not much changing in this scape now and my other tank was too small I set up a new Low (???) Tech tank for them yesterday. I did not want to do another journal for that so I will merge them together...

Tank is Aqua one UFO 550 ( 100l )

I removed the internal filter and using me canister APS 1000l/hod. I installed spraybar at the back as well as added wavemaker under it for better flow:





Started with soil substrate. Please forgot the bigger chunk of wood as I was never care about it and so far never anything happened  





Hard scape bellow... Did not have much to play with at home, whoever as I wanted to make nice beach in the front I end up with this....





Final scape... My fish are still hide as soon as they spot my after the shock I gave them yesterday  

Plants used 

Anubias mini
Anubias Congensis round
..... Java fern
Red Crypts
Lobelia cardinals mini
Sage
Pogostemon Erectus 
+++ at the back which you can not see right now






Please let me know what you think about both scapes as well as if you have some suggestions  

And as always thanks for support and looking


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Jun 2015)

Looking nice as always. Once plant all grow bigger look like a jungle lol very nice. 

Cheer
ryan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Jun 2015)

Hi Vazkez,

Wonderful  Scape's  Healthy plants too


----------



## Vazkez (10 Jun 2015)

Thank you guys 

Glad that you like it


----------



## Vazkez (14 Jun 2015)

Quick update 

Today I picked some nice plants from Hombase for my low tech  Will plant them to hanging baskets on top of the tank  





Peace lily
Spider plant
And fern

Never done that before but hopefully there is nothing to mess up 

Just waiting for my planters / bathroom organizers 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vazkez (22 Jun 2015)

Hi guys,

Just quick update on what has been done...

Not much changed on the high tech tank.. The right side has been trimmed hard again. Really like this plant and definitely will be usinging it in future. Only thing is the front left side of the tank which driving me crazy as nothing want to grow there....

Picture of the tank:






Right side which has been trimmed ( doesn't look so does it  )





Clever plants holding each other against my flow 





Regarding the low tech tank I add the plants on top of it. Doesn't look as I originally wanted but I think still good 

Planters finally arrived on Friday:





First pot done:





Two picture of the final look ( water still cloudy with messing around ) :









Hope you like it


----------



## Crossocheilus (22 Jun 2015)

Where did you buy the planters from? Also what substrate did you use in them? 
The growth in the high tech is looking great


----------



## Vazkez (22 Jun 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Where did you buy the planters from? Also what substrate did you use in them?
> The growth in the high tech is looking great



HI mate 

The planters I used are the ones bellow, however I will not use them anymore. The "Strong suction cups" are not so strong at the end and I had to build up custome brackets to hold the planters in place.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291151717719?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Also there is a cheaper version but did not use that one but I know few ppl here used it before:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTERDESI..._DefaultDomain_3&hash=item280110822e#shpCntId

I useed mix of gravel and miracle grow and this is quite heavy and maybe this is why the suction cups could not hold it. However I will definately consider to go for the smaller version. Also I found this :

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hanging-planters-use-emmersed-plants-on-a-aquarium.10325/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jun 2015)

Hi Vazkez, The Hi Tech is looking fab  With the LH side planting Crypts should grow there with some fert tabs or miracle grow added to the substrate  

Love the planters  Miracle grow great NPK source. I have been trying this in one of my projects.Injecting it with a syringe after trimming HC Cuba works wonders 
One Q Would Miracle grow not just wash out of the gravel in the planters with the water flow around them  ???


----------



## Vazkez (22 Jun 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Vazkez, The Hi Tech is looking fab  With the LH side planting Crypts should grow there with some fert tabs or miracle grow added to the substrate
> 
> Love the planters  Miracle grow great NPK source. I have been trying this in one of my projects.Injecting it with a syringe after trimming HC Cuba works wonders
> One Q Would Miracle grow not just wash out of the gravel in the planters with the water flow around them  ???



Hi mate I ma glad that you like it 

Yes I was worried about that as well that the MC get washed out that is why I put fine mesh in the planters. So far so good 

Also yes I will definately try cripts or something similar later on just want it to give a shoot and see but the peace lily growing some flowers so very happy so far


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Sep 2015)

hello mate
how the tanks doing? any new update on the low tech?

cheers
ryan


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Sep 2015)

Come on vas how about some pics when you get back


----------



## Vazkez (23 Sep 2015)

Hi all,

Sorry to not bringing any updates but I had quite busy weeks  (work / holiday)  

Not much change really just doing the same as everyone cutting > let it grow > cutting and so on. However there has been one major change in the tank. The HC cuba is gone  I completely removed it. To be honest I started to hate it and the HC will never grow under the big wood as well as in the front on left. The carpet has been replaced with ET with mix of ET red which already spreading and creating a carpet. The advantage of this is that the ET grows in places where the HC never will. Therefore I am more happy with this kind of plant as its make one big thing.

Other then that nothing really change.

I will also bring some pictures on Saturday


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Sep 2015)

nice one. pictures please


----------



## Vazkez (28 Sep 2015)

Hi guys,

So as I promised ( a bit late ) I posting 2 quick pictures 

High tech...

As I mentioned before nothing really change.... All moses has been trimmed hard as well as the right corner (Aromatica). Only new thing is the carpet of ET and ET red mix. I will post more pictures when all grow back again 





Low tech:

All good here and growing... Just the beach needs some clearing from sage but I did not have much time for it yet... Not much luck with the spider plant tho... Everything else growing so can not complain 





Let me know what you think


----------



## Manu (28 Sep 2015)

Looking really good mate! What about some dark crypt in the left front corner of the low tech? Just to get more contrast.
I like the silhouette of the fish in right, really looks like a mini shark  
Cheers, Manu.


----------

